# Horrific find- My dog killed my cat!



## readingotis

I am beside myself and not sure what to do next. I came home today to find one of my cats dead. Shaggy was 10 years old, has been blind most of his life and my german shepherd, Otis, was raised with Shaggy and his brother from the time we adopted him at 8 weeks old. There were no real issues between these two before last year when Shaggy swiped and made contact with Otis after Otis started nosing him. The end result was that cat's rib was broken, I imagine from Otis picking him up and thrashing him. The cat healed and we started working with a trainer, and things got better. They stayed away from each other and things were ok. Recently, though, I've noticed Otis starting to nose Shaggy again while he was in his basket, but nothing major so I started reinforcing the 'leave it' command again. What I saw after realized what happened was horrific- there was fur everywhere, the cat had urinated (i'm sure in fear) all over the place (from fear, I'm sure), there was a small amount of blood along one wall. And the cat was drenched- i'm not sure how or why (saliva?). I'm just so sad and angry and disappointed...but also scared. Our other cat who isn't blind always kept his distance from Otis (but then again, he could see where otis was) And now we also have toddler grandkids that visit us. I'm worried about some kind of recently heightened prey drive?. Is he now considered aggressive? Is he unsafe? Any idea what might have caused him to lose his mind?? Its as if something snapped. Do we try meds? Rehome to a catless, kidless home? Will he do this again? I was so angry with him, I sent him downstairs and on his own, went into his crate and stayed there with the door open (he NEVER does that). So many thoughts, sorry if this is scattered. Is it possible he felt remorse for killing the cat he's known his whole life? He is slinking around with his ears down...or is that a response to my being upset? Calling our vet in the morning. As mad as I am, I can't imagine getting rid of him. I feel that would be the wrong move- I love this dog and I feel it would be unfair to him. But, I just can't believe this has happened. Thanks for any advice or feedback.


----------



## wolfy dog

First of all, so sorry that your kitty had to die. Dogs are animals with animal instincts and reflexes. How old is Otis? How does he respond to wild life? Otis has attempted this before only one year ago, but it was managed. You can't take away instinct and reflexes but you can manage and train them to prevent further incidents. I don't understand why you gave him still access to both cats. Dogs don't forget these attacks.
The reason that he didn't come out of his crate and sneaks around you is NOT remorse but a reaction to you who turned into a Cujo so he is avoiding you.
The cat kill was only that one moment for him. If you had found the cat and greeted him like you always do, he would have had a totally different response.
My two cents on how to go from here: keep the surviving cat away from Otis, at all times or rehome this kitty if you want to keep the dog. Cats are excellent temperament testers and the fact that he avoided Otis is the best indicator (we used a cat to test dogs in the shelter on cat reactivity during the temperament tests and that cat was always right).
Regarding the grand children, how often do they visit? If they come on a regular bases, I would ask a trainer to come to the house a few hours during your grand kids' visits so he/she can observe Otis' behavior around the kids and give you training advice. If they only visit a few times a year, would you consider boarding Otis? 
I am sure both my dogs would kill cats. It is also the reason I didn't replace my pet rats. Even though I kept them in another room, I didn't want the stress of having to protect them at all times by keeping doors closed and the dogs sane.
Take care of your self, Otis and the other cat. Be your normal self to him.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I doubt that this behavior toward cats would transfer to behavior toward kids, toddlers, infants. 



But from what I have heard/read recommended on this site ----- dogs should not be left alone with young kids, toddlers, infants. I would see no point in having a trainer come unless it would make you feel better. I would make sure that the surviving cat always has an "out" , an access to a place that the dog cannot get. I would not leave them loose in the house together without humans at home. (But I don't do cats.)



While we can only speculate on what happened, the history is the cat swatted the dog, the dog took offense but was thwarted and things seemed OK. Then the dog went back to nudging the cat. Perhaps the cat then swatted the dog again & the cat's death was the result because no one was home, the dog had access to the cat, the cat had no escape (or didn't find the escape). 



A friend of mine had an incident where the pet setter left the cats and dogs out. This was not supposed to happen and the result was two dead cats. However, unlike your situation, these were dogs and cats that were not supposed to be together at all.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

RIP poor kitty!

Please don't rehome your cat. Cats bond strongly with their people and a ten year old cat would be traumatized.

I recommend keeping the dog away from the cat. Confining a ten year old cat away from its family because a dog may be aggressive with it is very unfair to the cat.

Your dog gave you fair warning of what he would do to a cat. Relying on training to overcome the dog's instincts at the risk of your other cat dying a horrible death is not a good idea. 

When you are not available or at night, you need to isolate your dog from the cat. Is your dog crate trained or do you have a room where you can keep him?


----------



## Jax08

I'm sorry for the loss of your cat. That's horrific.

To answer your question...No animal aggression does not equal aggression towards people.
Yes, bad things can happen if a large dog is in prey drive. So always supervise a dog around toddlers.

To address the question you didn't ask....it's not fair to your dog to be angry at him. You clearly saw the signs as you noted above and did not create a safe space for your cats. Please do so now. Hindsight can be a terrible lesson. Again, i am sorry for your loss but please understand the human role in this to prevent any further incidences in the future.


----------



## Baillif

One of the big reasons I don't like a leave it command for situations like that is that it's effectiveness is contingent upon someone being around and paying attention to actually give the command. The dog should have been punished for going near the cat to create an aversion to physical contact or showing too much interest to the cat. Then management should have been applied. Cat and dog should never be loose together when someone isn't there and paying attention to any interaction they might have.


----------



## McGloomy

I'd rehome the cat - won't take any chances with such incident


----------



## car2ner

When it became clear that our big-boy was not afraid of cat claws, we made sure the cat had places to escape and when we weren't home, the then big pup was always crated. And he was crated at night so that the cat could wander freely. Then we moved and management was tougher so we assigned a room for the cat. The poor thing was safe but lonely. Since the cat knew our son well, he took her home. She now lives with two cat friendly dogs.

I'm sorry this happened at your home. My dog is great and I don't think he would attack a cat to kill it, but he does play rough and the size difference is just too great to take the risk. So we keep cats out of the home and my dogs are taught to ignore the ones we see while out walking.


----------



## GSDchoice

So sorry about your poor kitty..!! :-(
I don't want to imagine what it was like.

Will it happen again? Possibly...a line has been crossed in your dog's mind...

Does he feel remorse? I don't know, but he is showing that he knows you are very Angry!

Going forward? I think that IF keeping them both, you need to create separate Dog/Cat zones in the house. My friend does this - when nobody is home, cat is closed upstairs in a bedroom while dog is left out. (Cat has her litter box, toys, climbing tree, etc in there). When everybody is home, both dog and cat are downstairs (they rarely interact with each other). At night, dog stays in one of the girls' bedrooms, and cat is free...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

McGloomy said:


> I'd rehome the cat - won't take any chances with such incident


The cat is 10 years old. Their lifespan is 10-13 years. Few people would adopt a 10 year old cat and rehoming it now would be incredibly cruel.


----------



## McGloomy

What's 'incredibly cruel' is the fact that the other cat had fallen a victim. Just sayin.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Yes, that is cruel to and the surviving cat had to watch its sibling mauled to death, don't think they don't know this, and that was very traumatic and cruel. Last in first out is the humane thing to do if one of the animals must go.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

But cats maul other small creatures to death all the time. Thats what traumatises me to see. We don't have cats. I'm not sure what Inga would do. If it ran she would go into rabbit mode.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

I owned a dog who would kill domestic animals, willing to take on animals his own size or bigger. He also lived in my home with cats.

I agree with Bailiff, I never used "leave it", I actually used no commands at all, he was just consistently punished for any interest in livestock. He was worked on a leash and in a muzzle for a long time until I was pretty confident in his responses. Then muzzle and no leash. In the end he could walk about freely on the farm with me with no leash and no muzzle and he knew the animals were off limits. After all the work I did on him he never had another kill.

He was never ever left unsupervised with any prey animal in his life. I even learned that he could tell if I was off my game. If I was sick and had taken Nyquil and I was slow-- he knew. I have absolutely no doubt if he had been left alone with a prey animal he would sport kill everything he could get. I never proofed him for thinking he was alone with them because it was just not a risk worth taking. It was enough that he could be out with me, that I could walk him around where we lived where there were tons of farms with other livestock that sometimes got out, and I knew if my neighbor's sheep ran out in the road I could call my dog off and he would not kill.

As long as he was alive I never kidded myself about what he was and what he would do. 

For what it's worth, I would not trust a wire crate to keep the dog and cat apart when not supervised. A wire crate and a closed door maybe.

Don't kid yourself, don't think your dog won't kill your other cat. I would never ever leave this dog unattended even for a second with any prey animal.

My sister had a small toddler when my dog was in his prime and had recently killed a 60lb animal. I did make him wear his basket muzzle for a few days around the kid waiting to see if that spark ever lit in his eye over the small bipedal hominid. It didn't. I had the muzzle and he was trained to wear it so to me it seemed stupid not to to take every precaution. I knew just how fast and accurate that dog could strike and I had never seen him around a little kid.

My dog lived to a fairly decent old age and was euthanized due to cancer in our arms and he was a lovely family dog for years and years and never killed anything. It's possible if you are diligent and realistic.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

"I'm worried about some kind of recently heightened prey drive?. Is he now considered aggressive? Is he unsafe? Any idea what might have caused him to lose his mind?? Its as if something snapped. Do we try meds? Rehome to a catless, kidless home? Will he do this again? I was so angry with him, I sent him downstairs and on his own, went into his crate and stayed there with the door open (he NEVER does that). So many thoughts, sorry if this is scattered. Is it possible he felt remorse for killing the cat he's known his whole life? "

--Is he considered aggressive? Depends on your local laws. Where I lived with my dog, had the authorities known what he did, yes he would have been declared a "dangerous dog" by law. I don't think this has anything to do with aggression though, it's predatory behavior

--Is he unsafe? Well, yes. Toward your other cat

-What caused him to lose his mind? He didn't lose his mind. He just killed a prey animal, and there was plenty of notice that he would do that since he had already seriously injured the cat. Some dogs will do this. They haven't lost their minds. There was nobody and nothing to stop him, since he was alone with the cat. He didn't snap. Just the right trigger occurred with no supervision.

Rehome to catless kidless home? I wouldn't. I just feel like the information is never going to follow the dog the right way and somebody is going to make a stupid mistake down the road or the dog will be rehomed again without the proper info and some unsuspecting person will come home to something awful

Will he do it again? Under the same circumstances, if nothing changes, I expect he would.

Does he feel remorse? I am sure he doesn't. You are upset with him and he knows it.

Good luck. It's very upsetting. I've been there. This is my 2c for what it's worth


----------



## Sabis mom

Please stop humanizing your dog. It's a dog and it killed something. I don't mean to sound harsh, and I am sorry that the lesson was learned the hard way. If you need to blame the dog, please rehome it.
I have a dog with extreme prey drive. No small furred or feathered creatures allowed in my home. She adores kids. 
If it were me I would provide remaining cat with raised platforms and an escape path. I used a kid gate that was about 8 inches from the floor across the spare room doorway. Bolted in place. And I would secure the dog in a crate behind a closed door when I was not home.


----------



## Suzy25

Your dog should never be allowed to be unsupervised around your other cat from now on. muzzle train him and put it on when he is out with you and the cat when you are home, he must be crated during the night, when you aren't home, and when you can't supervise (having a shower, distracted working etc..) and for sure have a safe space for your cat that the dog can't get to, a spare room with a raised baby gate, many high places the cat can get to but the dog can't around the house. I also have a dog and a cat and I can't even imagine, my low prey drive lab who is a little afraid of the cat and has never shown interest in her has free range but any other in the house is never left alone with her if they have even looked at her in any interested way before. its horrific what happened to your cat I can't even imagine, so now it is time to make sure that never happens to your other cat, and I wouldnt recommend getting other cats after this one until this dog has past on. just my 2 cents


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Nurse Bishop said:


> But cats maul other small creatures to death all the time. Thats what traumatises me to see. We don't have cats. I'm not sure what Inga would do. If it ran she would go into rabbit mode.


I have seen you post too many times that your dog kills small animals too, not sure how that translates into making it okay for the cat to watch the sustained mauling of its life long sibling.


----------



## Jenny720

This is traumatic experience coming home and finding this. I’m really sorry for the loss of your Shaggy. I agree with many of the posters and although you are going through every emotion it’s only normal to get mad but you have to realize when all is settled down it was not your dogs fault. There were big signs with the broken rib incident To separate them. I have know someone with a boxer and a friend has a pit mix and the dog killed their cat but they were sure to keep their other cat separated and has no issues the dog also good with their toddlers kids. Toddlers need to be supervised around large dogs even if they are their cats best friend and with great trust. Gates, ledges, cat kennels,cat doors and enclosed rooms as were mentioned will help keep your cat safe and not forever stressed. With your cat wanting to stay away from the dog makes it easier to keep them separated. Cats can live up to 20 years old plus but it is very difficult to rehome an adult cat and I don’t feel it’s necessary if you can safely separate your other cat. 

We have a cat door to the basement where our cat who is on the spooky side likes to stay. she will sometimes come out at night when dogs are in my room. She does come around much which challenge to get them used to each other. I have 2 gsds one with a higher prey drive and a chihuahua they all get along good but when I leave the house just as a precaution I always crate my chihauha and close the doors to rooms that hold any small animals -guinenpig ,bunny bird.


----------



## GSDchoice

The other thing to think about is the age disparity...

if Otis is young and fast, and your cat is 10, just an escape path or a raised area may not be enough...
the cat may go to make that critical leap to safety, but miss...(my cat would occasionally miss his jump and need to a redo).
If only they really had Nine Lives.


----------



## Jenny720

GSDchoice said:


> The other thing to think about is the age disparity...
> 
> if Otis is young and fast, and your cat is 10, just an escape path or a raised area may not be enough...
> the cat may go to make that critical leap to safety, but miss...(my cat would occasionally miss his jump and need to a redo).
> If only they really had Nine Lives.


Yes definitely separate room but just have those other things available just in case the cat gets out of room or door gets left open.


----------



## wolfy dog

Nurse Bishop said:


> But cats maul other small creatures to death all the time. Thats what traumatises me to see.


What do you mean by this?


----------



## wolfy dog

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The cat is 10 years old. Their lifespan is 10-13 years. Few people would adopt a 10 year old cat and rehoming it now would be incredibly cruel.


Better being re-homed in old age (many cats live much longer) than being killed in old age. The dog will do it again if given the chance. It only takes a door left open by small kids. If the dog is set on killing a cat, he will eventually get the opportunity. They are experts in using loop holes in our so called "being consistent".
OP, how is your dog doing now? Any decision made?


----------



## clipke

From my experience, both of my dogs have a super high prey drive when it comes to any animals smaller than them, but they're fine around kids. It's instinctual. My dogs never attacked my cat when I had one, but they do chase rabbits, squirrels, coyotes, etc. I wouldn't be super concerned about him attacking children, as that's not his instinct. I'm sorry for your loss however, always sucks to lose a pet, couldn't imagine losing one pet to another pet.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

wolfy dog said:


> Better being re-homed in old age (many cats live much longer) than being killed in old age. The dog will do it again if given the chance. It only takes a door left open by small kids. If the dog is set on killing a cat, he will eventually get the opportunity. They are experts in using loop holes in our so called "being consistent".
> OP, how is your dog doing now? Any decision made?


If this were a ten year old small dog breed, nobody would be suggesting to rehome it. People are just being dismissive of the trauma the cat would endure being rehomed at this stage simply because it is a cat as if that makes a difference. Animal suffering is animal suffering.


----------



## crittersitter

I am so sorry this happened. I would never re-home my CATS or my dogs. They are equally important to me and I am equally committed to all of them. Just keep them separate when you are not around period. I live in a very small house with 2 Siberian cats and 3 GSDs. I crate the dogs that are high prey drive when gone and at night. Problem solved.


----------



## Alyssa Martin

I think everyone has covered what you should do.

I don't have much experience with judging behaviors so I'm leaving that to others. However I figured I'd comment what I do if that helps at all.

At my house we have two rescue dogs (a GSD and a hound.) The hound has high prey drive and initially chased both our cats and was swatted by one. I don't believe he would kill one but I do know he would chase them and I don't take any chances. He corned one one time but never bit or lunged just chased the heck out of her.

The other dog my GSD mix has been trained to be fine with our dog friendly cat. He grew up with dogs (big ones, labs I think) so has no fear of them. He'll taunt them since he knows they can't get them and will swat mine if she's being rude. My dog grew up with him and as a result does fine supervised. Would I ever let her unsupervised with him? **** no! She may have grown up with him but she still has a prey drive. 

Our two dogs get the living room, the kitchen, the dinning room, and the yard. The house is fenced off with a babygate and part of the yard sectioned off for the cats. We lock the gate (since my GSD will open it, the hound never did.) whenever we aren't there and the dogs never have free access to the cats. Even my own who meets cats on the streets and says hi. 

The cats as a result have the entire garage and the bedrooms to reside in which works great for us. My maincoon (the dog friendly one) likes the garage mostly anyways, and the other is basically feral so she only likes my brothers room (she loves him and tolerates the rest of us.)

If I were you I would section off the house and since your dog killed one of your cats I would crate him or put him in a room while you sleep and aren't there. If they get along fine while your there then letting them be together may be fine. However it sounds like your cat is weary of him so perhaps sectioning off the house and not letting the dog have access to the cat at all might be best. The cat likely will like the safety and security of knowing the dog can't get it.

Just my thoughts. 

Good Luck
-Alyssa


----------



## tc68

That's horrifying to find a pet dead like that. My friend had a similar story, only not to the extent of death. He had a Chihuahua and a "breed that should not be named." He came home to find his Chihuahua covered in blood with an eye hanging out of its socket, shivering under the couch where the other dog couldn't get to it. (He doesn't know how it survived and was able to get away from the powerful jaws.) The 2 dogs had grown up together. Apparently, the bigger dog just snapped one day. He loved his other dog too much to give it up and so his solution was to give his Chihuahua (yes it survived) to his parents for the rest of its life because they didn't want to take the chance that the other dog would maul their 2 beagles. My whole point is...can you give your cat or dog to your parents or sibling or friends if they lived close by? At least you'd keep it in your circle and you'd get to see it often. I know it's not a great option, but it's at least an option. Keeping them separated in the same house is a lot of work and could be stressful for you. For example, if you leave the house and half way to wherever you're going, you can't remember if you closed the door where the cat is....that can be stressful for you. Anyway, good luck and I'm sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## selzer

First of all, your dog is an animal, with animal instincts. Dogs and kitties do not always get along. Also, some animals will take out a critter who has a serious defect. Bitches will leave deaf or blind puppies and not care for them. Without her care, unless super-human work is done on the part of the owner, the puppy will die. 

Bitches will take out cats or anything else that might harm her puppies when they are pregnant. Momma dogs get a set of hormones that activate when she is pregnant and yes, a cat can be history. But, yours is a male and that shouldn't be a consideration. But the dog is a dog. It isn't a moral creature. It is a creature driven by instincts. Being angry with your dog for being a dog is kind of sad. Especially when the one with the power to analyze, to think several moves ahead, and who has the responsibility for protecting all the critters is the human/the owner. 

When we bring animals into our home, there is always the chance that an animal will act more like an animal than like the domestic pet that we put so many human characteristics on, that lines are sometimes blurred with the best of us. Leaving dogs together is sometimes a bad choice. Leaving a little dog with a big dog, bitches, intact males, a neutered male with an intact male, and the list goes on. Somewhere on that list are Guinea pigs, rabbits, other furry creatures, and cats. 

There are things you can do. You can crate or kennel the dog when you are not there to supervise. The beauty of a good kennel is that there is nothing in it that the dog might ingest and become ill, or hurt himself on, or hurt. The dog can potty, and can drink water, and if you put it up right, on a solid base, you can rest assured that the dog will be safe when you come home. And so will everyone and everything else. 

If you have a basement, then the cats stay upstairs and the dog downstairs when you are not there, or vice-versa. Whatever makes sense. 

This is where anthropomorphizing pets causes problems. We see the dog and the cat kind of like brothers. They are both your babies, your fur-kids, etc. But they do not see each other as brothers as all. They are not the same species and they know that they are not humans, and they know that they are not cats (or dogs). If anything the dog and cat may have been rivals for your attention and affection. So when we athropomorphize pets, we disrespect the excellent creation that they are, we put expectations on them that can be unrealistic, and sometimes we fail to protect because we see something that just isn't there, because we are putting human-characteristics onto the dog. 

And the rule of thumb that works best for me, is that when I am angry at a critter, I have to re-evaluate and see how that anger should be better directed at myself, how I have failed, and what I can do better to avoid a similar problem. 

I am sorry your cat died in this way, and that it is normal to feel that way. Please try to get past your anger and restore your dog to its proper standing in your heart. Make the few minor changes, where the cat is protected. And forgive yourself for leaving them together, because you really didn't consider the possibility.


----------



## Nigel

MineAreWorkingline said:


> If this were a ten year old small dog breed, nobody would be suggesting to rehome it. People are just being dismissive of the trauma the cat would endure being rehomed at this stage simply because it is a cat as if that makes a difference. Animal suffering is animal suffering.


I'm not sure you're giving cats enough credit. They're very adaptive successful animals, even the those with a few years behind them. A couple of our shop cats came to us in their senior years and did well.

ETA I don’t necessarily support the idea of rehoming the cat.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Nigel said:


> I'm not sure you're giving cats enough credit. They're very adaptive successful animals, even the those with a few years behind them. A couple of our shop cats came to us in their senior years and did well.
> 
> ETA I don’t necessarily support the idea of rehoming the cat.


The point wasn't that they can't do it, but at that age it would be hard on the cat.


----------



## car2ner

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The point wasn't that they can't do it, but at that age it would be hard on the cat.


depends, my mom's cat was 12 and we moved her to a good friend of my mom's who is a cat person. It is not fair for my mom's cat to be sheltered away in our home to protect her from the dogs. The move was worth it. Now the kitty can move freely around a nice house with other cats, good food and warm laps.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

car2ner said:


> depends, my mom's cat was 12 and we moved her to a good friend of my mom's who is a cat person. It is not fair for my mom's cat to be sheltered away in our home to protect her from the dogs. The move was worth it. Now the kitty can move freely around a nice house with other cats, good food and warm laps.



And I am sure the younger dogs would have taken a rehoming a lot easier than the old cat did.

You know, I have a younger dog here now that HATES all the older dogs. I would never dream of rehoming my older dogs so I could keep that one.


----------



## Nigel

MineAreWorkingline said:


> And I am sure the younger dogs would have taken a rehoming a lot easier than the old cat did.
> 
> *You know, I have a younger dog here now that HATES all the older dogs*. I would never dream of rehoming my older dogs so I could keep that one.


Hope that's manageable. My situation is the opposite, the older three dogs and cat are not fond of the young pup. None will be rehomed but I'm sure the seniors wouldn't mind if the new guy took a hike.


----------



## Jax08

The OP posted and hasn't been back since.


----------



## Muskeg

It is shocking when our sweet 'babies' show their animal selves. They are not rational, they do not consider the consequences (I might hurt my 'sister') and sometimes they simply act like the instinct-driven animals they are.

I have chosen not to keep a cat, because I don't want to have to manage to that level. Had I only one dog, I would certainly consider a nice Maine-****. 

For the OP, I am not for or against rehoming the cat, but if the cat is living in fear, and constantly stressed, it may be the kindest option, if a good home can be found. I am dearly hoping that my home can return to peace once the hormone-driven behavior passes, but I do not like living in a home with animal-strife. It is tough, for sure, and stress is very unhealthy.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Nigel said:


> Hope that's manageable. My situation is the opposite, the older three dogs and cat are not fond of the young pup. None will be rehomed but I'm sure the seniors wouldn't mind if the new guy took a hike.


I hear you on that. He is a real odd duck. He hates the older dogs, and yet he loves my youngest male. Surprisingly he is the easiest on the cats but none of them are left alone with the cats, always supervised then.


----------



## SCWilliamson

Crate your dog when you are not home. He is obviously crate trained, use that. I have a GS (2.5) and a GS/Aussi (5) mix as well as an 11 year old cat (had her since she was maybe 5 wks old). They both nudge the cat. The 5 yr old tries to be the Alpha, we have to show her she is not. But they both get crated when we are not home. 1 because our 2 yr old likes to chew stuff up on occasion and 2 because our 5 yr old gets aggressive with the other two.


----------



## readingotis

I'm here, i'm just reading and taking everything in.


----------



## readingotis

Thank you. In the last few weeks, things have settled down and I have realized quite a few things about what happened. I realized I can't be angry- he was being a dog. But, we have begun to watch more closely when we are at home, and when we're not, the dogs (we also have a ridgeback) are corralled via babygate downstairs so the cat has freedom upstairs. I really don't want to rehome this cat- he's 10 years old. Altho my shepherd and this cat don't seem to have issues with each other, and seem to peacefully coexist, I am not taking chances. After a few days I noticed a deep scratch on his nose. Not sure if that scratch was the cause of this, but that seems to coincide with what our vet theorized- that something precipitated this. The cat who died was blind and often would swat at Otis when Otis would nose him. I think that's what happened last time and with this incident. The other cat just walks away or jumps on a table when Otis gets "nosey". The blind cat didn't have that same opportunity to escape and would instead stand and fight. Any thoughts on what the 'nosing' he does is? Is that some kind of herding instinct? He seems to do that alot.


----------



## readingotis

Thanks for your input. I don't want to rehome the cat- he's 10 years old. He's a pretty 'chill' cat- and he and my shepherd havent really had an issues in the past or since this happened. 
We had a Maine **** cat that could kick any dog's butt! My dogs (at the time) were afraid of him and never went near him! They're awesome cats- almost like a dog in that they follow you around, a big on routine- and that chirping thing they do is so funny. Someday I'll have another one! Just not now... no more new cats while we have Otis.


----------

